# Ψυχοθεραπεία και άλλες μορφές Υποστήριξης > Αυτοανάλυση - Τα εσώτερα μας... >  βαρεθηκα να βαζω τιτλους

## moonlight_walker

Καλισπερα. Γραφω για να μιλησω για κατι που ηθελα να αναλυσω εδω κ καιρο αλλα μαλλον το απεφευγα. 
Ειμαι γενικα πολυ συνεσταλμενο ατομο,στη σχολη μου φετος,ως πρωτοετης,εχω γνωρισει ελαχιστα ατομα κ εννοειται πως ακομη δεν εχω "χτισει" καμια δυνατη φιλια.
Παρατηρησα ομως πως οσες φορες βγηκα με τις νεες παρεες μου ειχα παλι την αναγκη "να μου κραταει καποιος το χερακι". Δεν μπορουσα να πιασω την κουβεντα στα καινουργια ατομα της παρεας,ηθελα την προσοχη των αλλων...ουφ δεν παει αλλο αυτο.
Απο τοτε που θυμαμαι τον εαυτο μου ειχα μια το πολυ δυο κολλητες. Κυριολεκτικα κολλητες ομως γιατι τελικα κολλουσα επανω τους. Δεν ανοιγομουν σε αλλο κοσμο,τις ενιωθα σαν οικογενεια μου,ζητουσα παντα την αμεριστη προσοχη τους,οταν χαλουσε η φιλια μας στεναχωριομουν τρελα...
Νομιζω οτι κ στη φοιτιτικη μου ζωη θα ειμαι ετσι,ενα ατομο εξαρτημενο απ τους αλλους ή δυστυχισμενο στη μοναξια του.
Θα τα εχω ή ολα(σχεσεις εξαρτησης)ή τπτ(καθολου φιλους).
Με σιχαινομαι...δεν αντεχω αλλο...τί να κανω?????

----------


## Lou!

να αλλαξεις μυαλα!!!! αφου το βλεπεις μονη σου το λαθος σου κ οτι τα σχηματα που ακολουθεις δεν λειτουργουν!
εγω θα σου πω τα προφανη. να παψεις να βλεπεις τη φιλια με ορους ασπρου/μαυρου.
εστιασε στο να γνωρισεις πιο πολλους ανθρωπους κ απο λιγο. ουτε το τπτ, αλλα ουτε κ να κρεμιεσαι απο πανω τους.
τωρα αν με καποιο ατομο νιωθεις οτι ταιριαζετε παραπανω κ ερθετε πιο κοντα, καλως καμωμενο! αλλα να προκυπτει απο μια φυσικη εξελιξη αμοιβαιου ανοιγματος κ οχι απο πανικο του στυλ, \"ωχ αμαν, αν δεν κρεμαστω απο το μπλουζακι του ταδε θα μεινω κ θα πεθανω μονη μου!\"

επισης νομιζω οτι βιαζεσαι. λες οτι εισαι πρωτοετης κ δεν εχεις χτισει ακομα καμια δυνατη φιλια!!! συγγνωμη αλλα αν δεν κανω λαθος τα πανεπιστημια ανοιξαν την προηγουμενη βδομαδα? ποσο καιρο πας στη σχολη? 1 βδομαδα, 2 αντε μηνα το πολυ? κ θες δυνατη φιλια μεσα σε 2 βδομαδες? νομιζω οτι θετεις εξωφθαλμα μη ρεαλιστικες προσδοκιες περι φιλιας απο τον εαυτο σου. κ φυσικα θα απογοητευεσαι.

βαλε στοχους χαλαρους να γνωριζεις λιγο λιγο ατομα να εχεις παρεες, να καλαμπουρισεις, να πας για ενα καφε και να ανταλλαξεις κ σημειωσεις/αποριες αν κ οταν το χρειαστεις κ οι δυνατες κ κολλητες φιλιες θα ερθουν εν καιρω.

τωρα πως να πιανεις την κουβεντα κ αυτα? εγω θα σου ελεγα να εισαι φυσικη ο εαυτος σου σε καθε περισταση, γιατι αν υποκρινεσαι θα σου γυρισει μπουμερανγκ στο μελλον. κοιτα κ τι κανουν κ τα αλλα παιδια, πως πιανουν κουβεντα να παρεις καμια ιδεα.

σημαντικο για να νιωθεις καπως ανετα, ειναι να εισαι αληθινη οπως εισαι, να μη μπεις σε τριπακια, αρεσω δεν αρεσω κ τι πρεπει να πω για να αρεσω στους αλλους.
το αλλο σημαντικο ειναι να βαλεις καλα στο κεφαλι σου πως οτι κ να κανεις αποκλειεται να αρεσεις σε ολους. αυτο ειναι νομος, ισχυει για ολους μας. γι αυτο ειναι σημαντικο να εισαι αληθινη, ετσι ωστε σε αυτους που θα αρεσεις να αρεσεις για αυτο που οντως εισαι κ οχι για κατι αλλο που θα υποκρινεσαι! οποτε μην πτοεισαι, αν δεις οτι καποιοι δε σε κανουν κεφι, συνεχιζεις με αυτους πο σε κανουν, οπως επισης κ εσυ οταν καποιοι σε ενοχλουν, ευγενικα τους σουταρεις!

βασικα πολλες επαφες θα καταληξουν να ειναι ρηχες, γιατι ακομα κ αν εσυ ντρεπεσαι να βαζεις ορια, θα βαζουν οι αλλοι, οποτε πολλες σχεσεις δε θα ειναι ολα η τπτ, αλλα ενδιαμεσες. ε, να τις σεβεσαι κ αυτες τις σχεσεις κ να μην τις σνομπαρεις για να μην εισαι ασπρο μαυρο (σχεσεις εξαρτησης η τπτ) [γιατι καποιοι περιφρονουν τα ρηχα κ τους τρωει η μοναξια μετα]

βασικα οι κοινωνικες δεξιοτητες δεν απαιτουν ιδιαιτερη ευφυια, αλλα εξασκηση. κατσε στο χορο κ χορευε κ σιγα σιγα θα μαθεις!

----------

